# It was a GREAT Saturday.....



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Beautiful lineup for a perfect Saturday Afternoon! 

The Illusion 2 from Mike (Webmeister) - VERY IMPRESSED! Excellent Stick

Tatuaje Cojonu 2006

RyJ Short Churchill

and few German Wheat Beers....


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed that Illusione - one of my current favorite smokes. Looks like it was in good company with the Tat Cojonu and RyJ. Saturday was a good day for cigar smoking!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Really know how to live it up, huh Mario??


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Now that's the proper way to enjoy a Sat. afternoon! Great stuff! 

CD


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I knew this was you the when I look at the first picture lol.
Very sweet line up!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome lineup of cigars and beers. Definitely a great Saturday!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Damn look at that R&J. You threw down.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

That's just the way a Saturday was meant to be spent. Awesome combinations Mario.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Excellent!! Good selection of beer, also.


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Wow, that Illusione does look scrumptious.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good smokes and Great beer,sounds like a good day to me


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope that you took a good nap after all of that!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like very good times
fun


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I felt good after that!! My friend Vinnie was there as well....he enjoyed a Pepin Blue and Fuente Don Carlos No.2.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Someone is getting into beer in a big way!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Well, um, actually a pretty nice little Saturday, we're going to go to Home Depot. Yeah, buy some wallpaper, maybe get some flooring, stuff like that. Maybe Bed, Bath, and Beyond, I don't know, I don't know if we'll have enough time.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

HAHAHHAHAHAH Duane!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Hold on a sec...I need to clean up my drool...


Ok...


Very nice. I love the sitting outside with or without neighbors and just having a moment to relax with a nice srink and a great stick...well done.


----------

